# More Kayak Mega Flathead fishing.



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and a buddy hit the rivers last night with the yaks again and scored a few good fish. We brought half live baits and half dead baits and once again the dead baits out performed the live. My buddy got his first big flathead at 36.5lbs and man was she fat and stumpy, I got the next fish that came out to right at 27lbs followed up by a 12lb flat and a few more small fish. We pretty much just found a nice hole and drug the yaks up on the shore and bank fished. We only had to fish one hole, it started getting pretty chilly being soaking wet and all so we packed up and was home by midnight. Come out to be a 92lb night, all released to fight another day and to spawn.







36.5lbs







27lbs







12lb flathead


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

great report,, nice fish,, i love to catfish, havnt done it in a while,, I used to fish Toledo Bend Resevoir... and Lake Palestine


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice. Good looking fish!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

You need a TV show


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I need to get out there and get me one. I'd say a flattie around 10lbs would rival grouper in terms of table fare. I was spoiled up in KY. A fishing trip below the hydros on the Ohio would result in usually several 20-30lb fish with a "good" fish being in the 50lb range. The dedicated cat guys like yourself land 70lb class fish pretty much every year. 

I loved fishing for them in the creeks in the fall, it no joke would be 30lbers every few minutes. A live sucker or bullhead was the bait of choice.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Glenn, can't read all of your message. Something wrong with the website. Right panel covers up about 2 inches of your message pain. This has been a problem for some time on many postings. Maybe the administrator will eventually solve the problm.
Anyway, can some of the photo. Great catch


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome, I got to get after them again soon....


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

fishwalton, press the control button on your key board and scroll out. this should solve your problem as it was doing the same thing to me.


great catch!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I gotta hit the river this week! Nice fish!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.


----------

